# End of the world tomorrow



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Been nice knowing you guys....... :really:


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm having some bourbon and watching road warrior... Can't think of a Better way to spend my final hours....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I am following this topic just in case,because I plan on surviving ! LOL


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll check in with ya all tomorrow.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My wife says tomorrow isnt the problem, its the day after tomorrow we should be scared about !! LOL


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Anybody heard from any Aussies lately? Are they all gone now, or what?


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

vtguy17 said:


> I'm having some bourbon and watching road warrior... Can't think of a Better way to spend my final hours....


Only one better way, bourbon and watching Commando :roflmao:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Unfortunately I'll spend my last few hours working to fund the man!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Weasel said:


> Anybody heard from any Aussies lately? Are they all gone now, or what?


This is the only Aussie I've talked to lately--- and he ain't say'in.lol.









awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i plan on making it thru this whole ordeal

i figure ifn its the "end" most folks will die off

those that dont(like me and mine) will have more room on the planet

then i will claim my own kingdom and rule it the way i feel it should be done

it will be required that ALL people own and carry a side arm once they reach the age of 18,will help keep crime down

all people will be required to support them selves ,no assistance from the government(since this is wrecking our current country and economy)

last but not least EQUAL RIGHT FOR EVERYONE,SPECIAL PRIVILEGES FOR NONE

I will be a strong and benevolent ruler,just dont piss me off 

ifn i dont live thru it,see ya all on the other side

and yes i plan on going to the lower of the two places

i like to be warm 

not to mention all my friends will be there


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well if today is the last day, I hope I go where the coyote goes. I guess the debate whether the coyote is good or bad would finally be decided. LOL


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Well I made it, supposedly the end was supposed to happen at 5:11am my time, I'm going fishing.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

So at 6:00 a.m. (on dooms day) my wife woke me up and says the power is out. Me being the Smartass I am, I mumbled it must be true the world IS ending. She got all huffy and started ranting about how the Myans didn't take leap year into consideration and a bunch of other B.S..... At first I was proud at how quickly I thought that up but that was short lived then I was pissed because he rant woke the baby up and my morning was shot!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My wife showed me a cartoon that explains everything,

2 Myans, 1 holding some beer and the other one chiseling a calendar in stone. The first asks, Want a beer ? The second one says, Oh well its not like its the end of the world if I dont finish it !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

LMAO!!! I can relate!! I can ship packages right when I get to drinking!!!


----------

